# Biloxi , MS



## DL Rupper (Feb 2, 2008)

Took a long day trip to check out conditions in Biloxi, MS 2 years after Katrina:

1.  350 miles round trip only cost $56 in fuel.     

2.  Our favorite RV Park (Cajun) had a sign No Vacancy.  Drove through the Park and discovered it was full of people living in FEMA trailers.  Most RV parks were gone.  Won't be taking my RV there for a couple more years.

3.  The few remaining Casinos were not even half full.  The Buffet at Boomtown was a Champagne Brunch (Saturday) only $15.95.  Can't imagine why they weren't running low cost Buffets to attract locals and folks from the nearby towns.

4.  All the beautiful historic homes along the Gulf were gone.  Only the foundations were left with For Sale signs.   Very few were being re-built.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2008)

RE: Biloxi , MS

Sorry to hear that DL. Been thinking what kind of shape it was in. Was going to stop there on our way to Maine. I had heard most of the casinos were open. Sure don't sound like it. Never really hear anything about Biloxi, only NO.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Biloxi rebuilt one of the casinos and built a new one for another.   There are  a total of 8 casinos in operation in Biloxi when I was there in Dec.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Hey Shadow, Boomtown, Ilse of Capri, Imperial Palace, BeauRivier, Teasure Bay, Grand and 1 other casino were open but some had moved slightly.  There were not very many people in them and from the price of the Buffet they weren't trying very hard to get anybody back.  I must confess I used to go to the Casino's there for the 2 for the price of 1 Buffets.  I don't gamble much, but we went to buffet lunches everyday.

If you like to dry camp there are now lots of parking areas close by the Casinos, where homes and business's used to be, that RV'ers can camp overnight in.  If you want an RV park you can still find them over on I-10.

I guess I was really negative due to the shock of seeing what had happened to Biloxi and I was really hungy for a cheap buffet.   :laugh:  :laugh: It still looks like a bomb went off there.


----------



## tallyo (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

We went to Biloxi last sumer. The casinos were running just fine. The people were still on the streets, the rv parks were full of folks struggling over loss of homes. We drove 30 miles of the coast towards La. and all we saw was devastation. I got so mad thinking about all the money Bush is spending on "HIS" war effort I had to leave.
Don't get me started!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Oh, boy.  :blackeye:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

OK tallyo, we won't get you started.  Please don't get started.  Some of us tend to think we would rather fight them in Iraq than have a dirty bomb go off in another US city.  Then we would have more than Biloxi to worry about.  Lets keep the politics out of our answers. :evil: If you insist on bringing the politics into every thread, I for one will just start ignoring your posts.   :dead:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

DL you are so right, this isn't a place for politics, and I too would rather for our brave men and women to be protection us over there than everyone trying protect over here. I recall how we all was so united right after 9/11 seem some have forgotten just who the bad guys are.

Last march we down to Biloxi and stayed in the most awful rv site I have ever seem, made reservation on the net, BUT WE DID WIN food was high like you said. enjoy you travels


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

I agree and thank you for upholding the Service people who fight.
Politics will be settle in Nov good or bad
9 more days and off to my fourth volunteer tour


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

God Bless and be with you T.O. Young.  Thank you for your Service.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

ditto to what DL said ,thanks for your great service


----------



## tallyo (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

DL Rupper,
 If you wish to ignore my posts that's fine. I hate to burst your bubble but, I do not post here to please you. Now if you are crushed by that then I am sorry. My not liking The present war effort has nothing to do with my support for service personnel. I spent a wee bit of time in a previous war effort in Southeast Asia so I well know the perils of , lack of support and at times humiliation of being a veteran.
 If you have spent time in Iraq then I salute you but if you didn't then don't say........... .oh never mind.......

 Dang...


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Hey tallyo, thank you for your Service, but it would be nice if you would quit trying to turn every post into a political quagmire.  I'm sure you can find forums that want to talk politics to death.  On this forum we like to talk RV's without all the nastiness that erupts when you can't comment on anything without trying blast some political party or ideology.
The shotgun business was our answer to a question about RVing with guns.  Not an invitation to question or debate the law allowing us to carry guns.  The US Constitution allows us to have guns in our home.  When we are living in an RV it becomes our home.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

That's what I've been trying to say.

We came to this forum for a quiet place to discuss RV topics and how-to-do projects and destinations.

There's always somebody with a chip on his shoulder that has to interject his own politics or boast about his conquests just to see what happens.

There are plenty of OTHER PLACES to do that, and you are welcome to them.  We have successfully avoided the flame wars of OTHER FORUMS by keeping some of the controversial topics out of our posts.

We all have our opinions, but we edit our posts on this RV FORUM to keep them to ourselves for the most part.  It isn't a free-for-all here.  We are SELF DISCIPLINED.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Hey tallyo as a 20 year veteran not just with south east asia but with grenada, panama, and  some missions that are still classified your point has been taken that your a hater of things that bother you, but dont throw it at us.  And by the way some of us veterans prefer not to talk about war past or present and if you are one as you claim than you too should understand that.  This is an rv forum where we prefer to talk about rv's.  No you dont post to please anyone and if you keep posting to irritate everyone I too will censure your posts.  I hope your here as an rver to meet and learn and help other rvers and for no other reason.
SSG Leon Van Gray USArmy Retired  and damn proud of it.


----------



## *scooter* (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Biloxi Ms.  I went to school there for the Air Force.  But that's not what this subject is about.  Let's try to get back on track. PLEASE ! !


----------



## tallyo (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Utmtman,
 Excuse me , but I am far from a hater of things that bother me. I have opinions and if they may not agree with everyone just as others opinions may not agree;  does that mean we have to agree on every opinion or be censored?

I have not discussed my combat experiences with anyone other than to say I served as some have implied I might not be supportive of our service men and women. 
"As I claim?"... I quote you.."And by the way some of us veterans prefer not to talk about war past or present and if you are one as you claim than you too should understand that."
  I may understand that far more than you; as you have no idea of my military and civilian experiences. Should I publish my DD214?

Enough said.......Other than, it would never have crossed my mind, that someone would lie about military service. Talk about a post to irritate someone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

RE: Biloxi , MS

ok who want's some hot chocolate ?????  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

I do!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

me, with some chocolate cover jelly filled donuts please


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

ok i'll email both of u with u'r order ,, but it might be cold and flat    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

not a problem that why we have a microwave it will warm and kill the germs, I have eaten worst while over seas back in the late 60 early 70.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Heck I would luv some that me ownself, can you get it to us before we hit the road friday??? lol


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

I eaten some worse the last time I was on base


----------



## aussie Keith (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

I'd ask for some as well but I'll probably get stuck with the import duty!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Hey aussie Keith, 730 is in tight with Tex. So he could probably get you a waiver on that fee.  

 Hollis, we are kind of casino junkies, what machine was you winning on???


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

BUTCH I like the red & black diamonds7 and the blazing 7s it doesn't matter if they are $1-$5 or $25 machine , plus I like the wheel of fortune they seem to pay off. But in Atlantic city not to good. only hit the wheel for 1k loss on all other slots. we still like to go on junkie for a short weekend. Hopeing on Reno real soon


----------



## Shadow (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

Hear you on the blazing 7's. The do seem to hit the most. Been hooked on Let It Ride. Got me a straight flush at 200 to one. :laugh: A nice hit on a small wager. That and three card poker. We don't live far enough from Lake Charles...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

You boys would have loved the Wheel Of Fortune on the cruise ship casino we just got off of.  Sallyberetta started it with a big one, I got a smaller prize, her two sisters both hit big ones, our new friends each hit smaller ones on the wheel.  All on three machines!  It was wildly fun!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Biloxi , MS

hey Tex glad to hear you had good time. what cruise line was you on? We are plan are planning Alaskan cruise later on in the year.Maybe we will get a chance to play a little.


----------

